# Lexington Fall 2015 (World Wildlife Foundation Fundraiser)



## cubingandjazz (Aug 6, 2015)

Get excited! This is Matthew and my penultimate competition as co-organizers in Lexington!

http://union.cubingusa.com/lexingtonfall2015/index.php

October 24, 2015

Lexington Lodge of Elks
959 Waltham Street
Lexington, MA, 02421

Events:
2x2 (2 Rounds)
3x3 (3 Rounds)
4x4 (1 Round)
5x5 (1 Round)
3x3 One Handed (1 Round)
3x3 Blindfolded (1 Round)
Pyraminx (1 Round)
Skewb (1 Round)
Unofficial Team BLD (1 Round)

We are proud to announce that all profits of this competition will donated to the World Wildlife Foundation.

PLEASE NOTE THAT WE HAVE A 100 PERSON CAP. ADDITIONALLY, NO REGISTRATIONS OR PAYMENTS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE DOOR, NO EXCEPTIONS. ALL COMPETITORS MUST REGISTER AND PAY ONLINE. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 6, 2015)

Gimme 3 rounds of pyraminx and I'm in. 

Still might think about going to this, probably unlikely though because I would have to get a hotel again like last time and school too. :/


----------



## Amress (Aug 6, 2015)

I may come but only one round of OH makes it kind of tough to convince my parents to get a hotel room


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## naliuj (Aug 7, 2015)

I'll try to go. Saturdays tend to be a bit tricky for me which sucks because almost all cubing competitions are on saturdays.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 12, 2015)

Registration has been open for less than a week, and we are already at 54 competitors! Once again, we have a limit of 100, so if you want to compete, please register and pay soon. We will not accept any registrations or payments at the door. If you don't see your name on the competitor list, your registration isn't complete. Thanks!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Aug 12, 2015)

I registered myself and my fiancee, I look forward to another comp, it's been a while.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 12, 2015)

My dad's going to Boston the week before >-< and he's also my Team BLD partner. SO CLOSE


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 12, 2015)

how many people advance to 3x3 round 2, and 3x3/2x2 finals?
ima derp tho


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> how many people advance to 3x3 round 2, and 3x3/2x2 finals?
> ima derp tho



Matthew and I (and Tim) will determine that information on the day of the competition (it will depend on how the competition runs compared to our projected schedule).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 12, 2015)

cubingandjazz said:


> Matthew and I (and Tim) will determine that information on the day of the competition (it will depend on how the competition runs compared to our projected schedule).



Alright, but can you give a general estimate? (for instance, if you aren't behind schedule, but you don't have extra time either)


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Alright, but can you give a general estimate? (for instance, if you aren't behind schedule, but you don't have extra time either)



Maybe top-20 for 3x3 rd 2 and top 10 for both 2x2 finals and 3x3 finals? Don't go by those estimates though, since as I said before, they could change in either direction.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 14, 2015)

If time goes well will we be able to add another round to something? Like Pyraminx or Skewb?


----------



## NeilH (Aug 14, 2015)

i might go


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 14, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> If time goes well will we be able to add another round to something? Like Pyraminx or Skewb?



We'll have to see what happens the day of the competition. It isn't out of the question, but don't count on it either.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 18, 2015)

Because the 100 person competitor cap has been reached, registration is now closed (with two months and six days to spare!). If you don't see your name on the registration list, unfortunately, you will not compete. As a reminder, only those who registered AND paid online will be on the list, and thus eligible to compete.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 24, 2015)

Drew brads 1.329 pyra wr single, and 2.52 WR average.

Scrambles:
L U L R U L' B U L' U' B u l' b' (2.56)
U' R' U R' U' B U' L B L B' u l' (1.32)
L' U B L' R' U B U' L U B' u' l b (3.17)
U' B' L' B R L' U L' B' L' U u l' r b' (2.54)
B' L U L' R' U' L U' B' R' L' l b' (2.46)


----------

